# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Problem z żołądkiem

## manio813

Dwa lata choruję na refluks, robiłem gastroskopie i usg, niedawno ponowiłem usg i wykazało na czczo Wypełnienie treścią pokarmową żołądka po kilkunastogodzinnej przerwie w przyjmowaniu posiłków. Ciekawi mnie co może być przyczyną takiego wyniku? Mam też okropne bóle zamostkowe, może mi ktoś doradzi w tym?

----------

